# Prevent Dust into lenses



## duydaniel (Jun 27, 2013)

I just think of this method.
What do you think?

It should prevent dust from coming into the lens when zoom in and out.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 27, 2013)

What about vignetting?

What about the poor red ring that gets hidden?


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 27, 2013)

You won't have vignetting because the tube thing is behind the hood.
I couldn't care less about red ring. In fact, I taped the Canon 5D 3 with the word canon altogether.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

Why? The 24-105L already has "dust- and moisture-resistant construction."


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 27, 2013)

I thought of this hoping it could work in general including lenses that don't have dust/weather resistance.

On the other hand, lenses will get dust eventually, I just hope it would slow down the process and keep the value longer. Additionally, it will make your equipment ugly your equipment to deter thief etc...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 27, 2013)

Firstly, thanks for sharing your idea, you obviously put thought and effort in MacGyver-ing a solution to a problem... that being said, i don't see it as a problem and for me a pointless. The only time i might worry about dust getting in my lens would be if i was predominantly shooting amidst sand-storms, and in that situation, I would question the effectiveness of your solution anyway... 

I would recommend relaxing and enjoying your equipment instead of trying to preserve it as mint condition. It is important to look after your gear and keep it well maintained, but it is a tool designed for a job... it will be fine... 

"A" for effort!

ps - I'm not touching the whole 'ugly-fication' argument, that is a whole other debate which i find pointless in 99% of situations... oh well, i did touch it after all! :


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 27, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> You won't have vignetting because the tube thing is behind the hood.
> I couldn't care less about red ring. In fact, I taped the Canon 5D 3 with the word canon altogether.



Well first i should have smiley'd the red ring thing, i thought the joke was obvious.

Second I might be way off but I just dont get how putting a 5 centimeter tube in front of your elements doesnt end up in the lens being unuseable at 24...

EDIT: or is it just"behind the hood but on the barrel of the lens? Then it's more like not trusting Canon's sealing...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ummmmm  ??? :-\ :'(... :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 27, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > You won't have vignetting because the tube thing is behind the hood.
> ...



lol
Retract the lens back to 24 and the paper tube covers half of the IS switch.
yes I don't trust Canon 8)



adhocphotographer said:


> Firstly, thanks for sharing your idea, you obviously put thought and effort in MacGyver-ing a solution to a problem... that being said, i don't see it as a problem and for me a pointless. The only time i might worry about dust getting in my lens would be if i was predominantly shooting amidst sand-storms, and in that situation, I would question the effectiveness of your solution anyway...
> 
> I would recommend relaxing and enjoying your equipment instead of trying to preserve it as mint condition. It is important to look after your gear and keep it well maintained, but it is a tool designed for a job... it will be fine...
> 
> ...



;D


----------



## Schruminator (Jun 27, 2013)

A good idea and all, but I don't know that I'd want to sacrifice the use of my manual focus ring (hidden under the cover when not fully extended). But, depending on the shooting conditions, I suppose it could be worth it.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2013)

All we are is dust in the wind 8)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 27, 2013)

FYI

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/05/a-few-easy-lens-dustings


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 27, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Firstly, thanks for sharing your idea, you obviously put thought and effort in MacGyver-ing a solution to a problem... that being said, i don't see it as a problem and for me a pointless. The only time i might worry about dust getting in my lens would be if i was predominantly shooting amidst sand-storms, and in that situation, I would question the effectiveness of your solution anyway...
> 
> I would recommend relaxing and enjoying your equipment instead of trying to preserve it as mint condition. It is important to look after your gear and keep it well maintained, but it is a tool designed for a job...  it will be fine...
> 
> ...



Agree 100%.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2013)

Dust is in the air. Lenses lenses that extend while zooming or focusing pull air into the lens. As long as they pull air into the lens, you need a filter to catch the dust. A shroud does little if anything, since it does not filter dust. You could seal them air tight, but then, you could not zoom or focus.
Perhaps if you added a air filter, it would help, but you don't want to force the lens to pull air in from the rear, dust in the rear is a serious issue, it means nothing in the front.


----------

